
Facebook offering millions to news outlets to license articles - elsewhen
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/facebook-offering-millions-of-dollars-to-news-outlets-to-license-articles-2019-08-08
======
sarcasmatwork
Why would any company agree to help FB in this manner? It's not like FB is
reaching out to small orgs, conservative etc. Why would anyone get their
filtered news from FB?

